# Advise sought for Start-Up



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Can I ask for a little guidance from professional detailers please.

I am currently working through the financial modelling of a business plan for a new start up detailing company. The set up will be professional with full fit out secure workshop facilities plus (initially) one mobile detailer. It will be based in Herts. 

I'd expect this business to aim to compete with some of the more established firms and to focus on high end/high net value paint correction. 

Whilst we can get the finances to stack up based on year one projected cost/revenue, I do not have much insight into seasonality. We are keen to build a monthly performance tracker for the business so I'm asking for a little help in understanding how the seasons impact this type of business. 

Can anyone give me a steer please? Even a high level view of how seasonality impacts business enquiries would be helpful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K as said many many times before.
Forget starting with a detailing business then finding out it doesnt compete so dropping to a valet bay.
START with the valet bay and work it up.
Now if your doing your figures on micky mouse lottery picked numbers, then give up.
You should be able to answer your own question based on your research in getting your financial figures.
If thise figures are being worked out for a bank then be warned they will rip you to shreds if you try and pull the wool with them.
Add to that you say you want to comete with the big boys out there that have years under there belts and internatinal names within the locality and you have to seriously look at your background, training, experience etc etc. if you are a "weekend warrior" that whats to step up then you have a big shock waiting. If on the other hand you have say ten years under say paul dalton then you may be able to make a go of it. ( in which case you would know the answer to your own questions )


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty sound advice above, without customers, a business or reputation how could you ever compete with the 'established firms'.

Detailing is a very niche business and mostly reputation based. Starting out as a high end detailer would be exceeding difficult.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its quite easy to make a business model to please a bank. 1 person, £500 a correction, 2 corrections a week, 50 weeks of the year. sounds easy doesnt it? 

meeting your figures on the other hand will be pretty hard / impossible!

best of luck


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

How to make a small company (in any line of business) Start with a big one.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there,
Congrats on wanting to start your own. I admire the drive in people to take the leap and do it as so many just talk and don't action. 

In regards to the question. It's massively subjective. Do you have a big rep where your business is going to serve. Do you posses excellent knowledge and really good customer care skills?

It all depends really. In my experience work is not seasonal as people get details for a variety of reasons. New car purchase, pre sale, routine care, recommendation and just when people want to treat themselves. 

What kind of pros are you bringing to the start up specifically.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

So many people starting up businesses who have no love for detailing and just think it's an easy money spinner 

People are so so wrong


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No the problem is that you wash a car for someone and they say "oh thats clean" and you think wey hey im a world class detailer i can go out and charge 10 grand for this and i will get three people a week come to me because that person said its the cleanest they had ever seen their car..
So in reality people need to stop using the word detail and drop back to valet, which is basically what they are doing.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> So many people starting up businesses who have no love for detailing and just think it's an easy money spinner
> 
> People are so so wrong


Yeah, until someone's car gets butchered....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Otto said:


> Yeah, until someone's car gets butchered....


Yup

Then they'll learn

Always seems to be people with hardly any posts / new members asking these questions


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm.
Strange that init. The ones that i love are
I have years of experience what do i polish a car with.
Or i have cleaned my own car and family members now i want to open a top detailing bay, how do i go about it.
The thing is the original poster never seems to come back


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

When will people learn, 99% of the work that people want done is £50 washes, not details costing thousands.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm.
> Strange that init. The ones that i love are
> I have years of experience what do i polish a car with.
> Or i have cleaned my own car and family members now i want to open a top detailing bay, how do i go about it.
> The thing is the original poster never seems to come back


As right as you may be there is no need to be abrupt about it.

There is no harm in being supportive you know. I detail professionally and welcome people to try the same too if they have what it takes them they will make it. We all start somewhere.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If someone wants help then i will help them all i can.
When however i read a post as per the first one here whereas either experience or research would have answered the question. Then read they want to go straight in competing with the big boys out there then a reality check with a brick is needed IMO to stop them in their tracks and MAKE them question themselves. Those that can come back with positive answers then fine but notice op hasn't been back ( that tells you something )


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

muzzer42 said:


> When will people learn, 99% of the work that people want done is £50 washes, not details costing thousands.


That is very true. For every 'detail' I am asked to do (usually just enhancements) I probably undertake 30 or so regular valets or stinky interiors. Pays the bills though so I am not complaining.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you need to start some were, yes do some research and I think you really need to enjoy detailing to make your business work.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Now i still have a problem here.
Detailing....
Its not something that you start with. Its what years of experience turn you into. I think other pro's will agree with me when i say this but there is a hell of a difference between a wash a valet and a detail. A detail taking anything upto a week+ to complete a decent valet taking upto 6+ hours and a wash taking an hour or so.
So many time you read " got in from work at 5pm gave car a quick detail " HUH WTF er no you washed it ( with bloody waterless at that ) 
The word detail is used way to easily to describe everything. But when you actually look t what the word means DETAIL the clue is there.
Detailing a wheel for instance means taking wheel off cleaning it to an anal standard polishing it and waxing it to hell and back then start on the wheel nuts and polish those to a mirror finish too. Then dressing... Yeah the tyre is one thing how many people on here that last detailed there car dressed the valve stem and cap. ( including inside cap )
When detailing there is no shortcut there is no room for error or movement EVERY part has to be done no matter how small or how out of sight.
One other thing
Whilst people may wash and polish the outside and dress and hoover the inside to their hearts content. 
HOW MANY when having a tyre fitted stand next to the fitter and ensure that the name of the tyre line up over the valve stem???
That is attention to detail


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

It's very hard to start off from scratch, clients are hard to find and are not generally generated from websites. You can sink a lot of money into SEO and get to the top of Google to find that you still have relatively low call volumes around 1 enquirer a week in the summer with less in the winter. It's tough! most of the pro-detailers around now have been in business for over 5 years (myself included), competition is tuff! That's not to say it isn't workable, I would look for a niche in the market for a certain make or model then build around it, this works well if it has a very good loyal following and forum.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Now i still have a problem here.
> Detailing....
> Its not something that you start with. Its what years of experience turn you into. I think other pro's will agree with me when i say this but there is a hell of a difference between a wash a valet and a detail. A detail taking anything upto a week+ to complete a decent valet taking upto 6+ hours and a wash taking an hour or so.
> So many time you read " got in from work at 5pm gave car a quick detail " HUH WTF er no you washed it ( with bloody waterless at that )
> ...


Detailing is relatively new practice to nearly everyone except the niche few.

While you have your view of detailing, ultimately, there is different understandings and bottom line is; as with any business, what does the customer want. Some may want to pay £100 for an 8 hr clean and call it a fully comprehensive detail because it what makes them feel good when they tell others. If the customer likes what they are paying for then your doing well for your customers right? Everyone will do things slightly different. Just have to appreciate the difference or it wouldn't be very fun.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

AllenF said:


> HOW MANY when having a tyre fitted stand next to the fitter and ensure that the name of the tyre line up over the valve stem???
> That is attention to detail


I asked to have my tyre removed, as it was put back on in a different position to the other 3. Yup, even my tyres are in the same place of each wheel. I have the brand name by the valve cap ..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol so im not the only one then dooka 
Cheers pal
Its attention to small details like that that make the whole car.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

@ AllenF

Although I fully appreciate that you are a professional and your "attention to detail" cannot be questioned... I believe that 90 % of the general public consider "detailing" to be the American version of "valeting".

That said I also believe that the same consider "valeting / detailing" to be a good exterior wash and interior clean.

Very few people know about, never-mind understand the reasons behind a deep clean / polish / protection...let alone your level of attention to detail.

So in closing...I admire your attention to detail, however believe that there is definitely opportunity to "Start Up" as a detailer / valeter with varied degrees of attention to detail based on the customers need. It is the opportunity to educate / convert the customer in the art of detailing but ultimately it will be the customer that dictates the level of detail.

Success within this general market will measured by the loyalty of the customers not by the attention to detail...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Gavla said:


> @ AllenF
> 
> Although I fully appreciate that you are a professional and your "attention to detail" cannot be questioned... I believe that 90 % of the general public consider "detailing" to be the American version of "valeting".
> 
> ...


Will all due respect. Don't call it what it isn't, or what you think 90% of people think it is or compare it with Americanisms, as you will open yourself up to interpretations, criticism and complaints from the 10% that want what you advertise and are disappointed at what you present them with at the end.

If you're valeting cars, call it valeting. There need be no shame or stigma in that title.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

@the two post above.
Yes detailing is an americanism because over there a valet is some gimp that parks your car

I agree with you both you can start a detailing business no problem BUT you also have to start and work up to it most people ( spoilt by the corner 5quid chimps ) DONT know what detailing is. Those that do know what they are looking for and thats not just a run of the mill valet, they are normally after something special. That sort of attention to detail is not something you can just start up with. There is a BIG difference between doing it for a hobby and doing it as a pro. As a pro you only really get one shot at it so you have to know your products inside out upside down. You HAVE to be able to get over a problem in one shot, you dont have the luxury of trying out different waxes or glazes on customer cars.
As m1 says BE HONEST about what you do. There is NO stigma in being a valeter.
In fact you will probably get more work in because people WONT be afraid of looking like a **** asking you to do there 5year old daily driver.
You wont always get lambos ferraris and the high end stuff in. Your bread and butter is those dailys that need that bit extra than an oily rag wash but not ithin the realms of a full nut and bolt polish, sort of the middle ground. Then work your way up until you can pick and choose what you want to do ( but that AINT gonna happen overnight that is gonna take years)


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Good example why not to use American interpretations?

Tell your better half you're taking her to a restaurant for supper tonight. Then look at her face when you pull up at McDonald's.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lmao.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gavla said:


> @ AllenF
> 
> Although I fully appreciate that you are a professional and your "attention to detail" cannot be questioned... I believe that 90 % of the general public consider "detailing" to be the American version of "valeting".
> 
> ...


To be fair mate, the statement
"I'd expect this business to aim to compete with some of the more established firms and to focus on high end/high net value paint correction" suggests that the OP isn't looking to do just what "90% of general public think a detail" is though...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No he was ( as i read it) someone with no experience as a pro that thinks its an easy money making scheme.
He obviously doesnt realize the time and effort that goes into the homework side of things.
Probably his costings read
Bucket 99p
Water customer supplies
Fairy liquid 50p
Old sponge 4 for £1 
Old teeshirt for polish see dads wardrobe
Hose use customers
Angle grinder for polishing paint in shed
Polish cheap stuff from halfrauds
10 cars a day at £1000 a car * 6 days a week =£6000 - expenses £5 a week 
WOW £5995 A week *50weeks a year
And mummy sits there saying yes dear you are the best out there.
Bank manager says ( through the tears of laughter ) close th fffing door on your way out.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Having read Graham's other two posts, it's clear he is an optimist and a romancer, bless him.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Having read Graham's other two posts, it's clear he is an optimist and a romancer, bless him.


We agree on one thing then lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> We agree on one thing then lol


It would seem so, don't get carried away though, I managed it all in a single sentence.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> No he was ( as i read it) someone with no experience as a pro that thinks its an easy money making scheme.
> He obviously doesnt realize the time and effort that goes into the homework side of things.
> Probably his costings read
> Bucket 99p
> ...


That's how I used to wash my cars before I joined this forum


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> It would seem so, don't get carried away though, I managed it all in a single sentence.


Oh god, you two agree on something?? Where the hell is that fall out shelter again


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Oh god, you two agree on something?? Where the hell is that fall out shelter again


Ken Barlow's back in town too, a big night all round.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Now come on....
In a combined total of 10356 posts we agree on ONE point ( well technically two points but one sentence )
Now i think if both of us agree then it MUST be correct...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> Ken Barlow's back in town too, a big night all round.


:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So is jean slater in eastenders.........


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

And back on topic..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It is on topic. We are just marking points in history.
You moan when we tear chunks out of each other now you moan when we agree 
Lol joke kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Several posts are nothing to do with the OP actually..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

True enough...
sorry.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yellowood said:


> Can anyone give me a steer please? Even a high level view of how seasonality impacts business enquiries would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Busier in Summer, quieter in Winter. High level enough for you?

Edit - and following your pitch, I have to say "I'm out"


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Now come on....
> In a combined total of 10356 posts we agree on ONE point ( well technically two points but one sentence )
> Now i think if both of us agree then it MUST be correct...


Well yes of course you are both correct on this subject but surely you don't need little old me to tell you that? 

Anyway, i agree with you on what 'detailing' entails but to the vast majority of people, they don't understand that and think what we would call an enhancement is a detail.
As for the original post, i still say you have to be prepared just to wash cars and or valet the interiors, thousand pound details are incredibly rare not the norm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi
I just checked back in after a few days. Thanks for the many responses although the degree of hostility towards my goal/ambition took me by surprise I must admit. I was really just trying to engage this community and get a conversation going about something I'm very excited about.
I'll leave it there. 
Graham


----------



## Bryce_DD (Nov 14, 2013)

Supply and demand. It's the number one rule of any business. 

My business started when a few people seen me detailing my first ever car at my work (Motorsport company) some asked me if I could do their cars then their second car.. Friends car and so on. I noticed a demand growing so I created a business model, trained in over 3 different countries and built up experience over a 4 year period. So it's going to be important to have a client base.. A VERY good understanding of techniques, products and the industry, it's tough but you'll get out what you put in! 

Your original question has to many variables to answer accurately.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yellowood said:


> Hi
> I just checked back in after a few days. Thanks for the many responses although the degree of hostility towards my goal/ambition took me by surprise I must admit. I was really just trying to engage this community and get a conversation going about something I'm very excited about.
> I'll leave it there.
> Graham


What's your background up until now? I'd imagine you must be pretty clued up if your starting goal is to target the higher end of the market from the off. That's fine - but with that obviously comes a bit more expectation from clients


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mike13098 said:


> What's your background up until now? I'd imagine you must be pretty clued up if your starting goal is to target the higher end of the market from the off. That's fine - but with that obviously comes a bit more expectation from clients


Graham's earlier posts suggest he is a novice amateur, years away from being an experienced pro where he will need to be to have the remotest chance of running a successful business.

I suppose you could admire the audacity and bravado but I also find it insulting to our hard working highly skilled pros to think it could be so simple to start up a high end business without the skillsets required.

This scenario comes along every now and again, always newcomers that then dissapear as soon as they arrived, as I said earlier, romancers, dreamers, call them what you will.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Chaps
Please don't be insulted. I have little to no experience (I enjoy cleaning my cars to an obsessive level that's all and have lurked on this forum for a while). However, my business partners do have some good experience and an established business - which does not yet offer paint correction and 'detailing'. This will be run as a start-up/separate entity. Maybe I should have explained this but I hadn't expected to be picked apart in the way I have. I can sort of understand why my stated ambition to compete with established firms might have irritated some of you but if we're investing properly, have a good product that is being promoted effectively and is competitively priced then in time, why not? 
I'm not planning to do the skilled work myself - I am involved in several businesses and I'm looking to invest in this business because the (very thorough) business plan looks like it should work and I find the subject interesting. 
It's a shame that I feel the need to justify this but there it is.
Good luck to you all and thanks to the handful of you that were supportive.
Cheers.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yellowood said:


> Chaps
> Please don't be insulted. I have little to no experience (I enjoy cleaning my cars to an obsessive level that's all and have lurked on this forum for a while). However, my business partners do have some good experience and an established business - which does not yet offer paint correction and 'detailing'. This will be run as a start-up/separate entity. Maybe I should have explained this but I hadn't expected to be picked apart in the way I have. I can sort of understand why my stated ambition to compete with established firms might have irritated some of you but if we're investing properly, have a good product that is being promoted effectively and is competitively priced then in time, why not?
> I'm not planning to do the skilled work myself - I am involved in several businesses and I'm looking to invest in this business because the (very thorough) business plan looks like it should work and I find the subject interesting.
> It's a shame that I feel the need to justify this but there it is.
> ...


If you were to read the various other threads of a similar nature you'd understand why members like myself and others take a cynical view, the majority of threads are clueless and some just time wasters. Had you explained from the outset the details as you would do to a bank for example, the replies would be somewhat different to those you have got. Anybody put off by a few knocks or hostility aren't ever going to succeed in business anyway as I'm sure you well know.

Ask some well thought detailed questions and I'm sure the good folk here will give you some well thought answers.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Twice in two days we agree s63 lol
Well said. 
@yellowood
If your " friends " are established then your question utters TOTAL disbelief or bordering on insanity. They would have been able to answer your questions, with complete knowledge of the area and customer base they are in.
Which makes me then believe as s63 has pointed out already you are in fact a dreamer.

Come back bigdave all is forgiven .


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The thing is, this sort of question gets asked once a week if not more often, invariably by people like yourself who have no real idea of what the pros do to earn there money. Invariably when it is pointed out to them, they get all mardy and offended. This isn't a dig at you personally and you might be one hell of a businessman but at least aim at a sensible target to start with.
Most people on here are supportive and will offer you shed loads of advice, as for me well i don't know squat so to speak but the one piece of advice i will offer you for future reference is

Use the search function to avoid any future maulings


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Come come muzzer you can at least hold your own when it comes to talking the talk. Hopefully you put that into practice too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i try not to be too clever for this very reason, there are too many people with waaay better skills than mine who would trip me up.
I do my best to put into practice what i learn on here and absorb everyones point of view, as we all know, there is more than one way to skin the proverbial.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Come back bigdave all is forgiven .


Lol. Now that is funny. :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yellowood said:


> my business partners do have some good experience and an established business - which does not yet offer paint correction and 'detailing'.


You say this but just a few months back you say

"I am considering buying into an established detailing business"

Are these different businesses?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

@yellowood

Something interesting for you..
There is a good number of people who disagree with using a sponge to clean cars on here. Some would die at the thought of conducting a paid detail using one. 
Paul dalton used to use a sponge. Think it was an MC12 I saw him clean on YouTube once with one. 
Paul dalton nowadays charges big bucks to detail cars. He gets a lot of stick from people who say he charges too much for what he does. 

Point is that people love to have a go.

I wish you the best of luck. PRivate message me for any questions you have and I would be happy to help you in any way I can in a more hospitable environment.

Nearly all on this forum have been polite, curtious and helpful and that's how it should remain. After all, if someone dosn't have anything nice to say then why waste time to say things which add no value other than to deter people from engaging in this forum. 

It takes nothing to be a nice guy.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

For those that are honest and genuine and have proper questions i think everyone that has answered so far on here would have been a lot more helpful.
For dreamers, and whatever else it was s63 called them then NOPE we have NO paitience or time to answer what are effectively week one day one of research ( which i hasten to add that APPARANTLY his business partners have plenty of experience so why ask the question. Surely they know the answers to things like that without even thinking dont they?????? )

As for being nice 
Sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind
Say what you mean and mean what you say.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AllenF said:


> For those that are honest and genuine and have proper questions i think everyone that has answered so far on here would have been a lot more helpful.
> For dreamers, and whatever else it was s63 called them then NOPE we have NO paitience or time to answer what are effectively week one day one of research ( which i hasten to add that APPARANTLY his business partners have plenty of experience so why ask the question. Surely they know the answers to things like that without even thinking dont they?????? )
> 
> As for being nice
> ...


The thing is, you can be a brilliant businessman without knowing your field, see Flavio Briatore. He openly admitted he knew next to nothing about F1 but what he did know, was how to manage people and a business.

However i do agree about the week one day one point, especially on here.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

An interesting response there Otto, partly because you describe what is seen by the general public - in a very general portrayal - and then taken as being "an easy way to make money". If I can explain this from both sides of what I see when I watch the YT video of PD cleaning the MC12:

Point A - PD uses a yellow sponge to clean the car with. I use one of those, I got it from the Supermarket for 50p

Point B - PD is using a Zymol sponge which is safe to use for cleaning a car without inflicting extra damage due to the structure of the foam used. It costs £10

Now to those on here who know basic rules and principles this would be obvious, and although I applaud the OP for his intentions to go and hit the big bucks detailing market you can't help but think he sits in the Point A camp. I can see how this opens the can of worms this type of question regularly does; I have been calling myself a hobbyist detailer for a few years now and I have done a good few cars to a very high level - in my eyes and the owners - BUT, and it's a big but too, I look at the Studio section regularly at the Pro's and I never fail to be blown away at the standard of work on show. Do I think I could challenge them for business? Not a chance, and I consider myself to have a pretty good knowledge of things like polish types and foam pad cell structures and how to use the right combo for the paint being worked on.
The thing that gets to most of the people who respond in a negative way (as I see it of course) is that they have a pretty sound knowledge too, which they have learned by doing more than asking. They don't think they should start up a top level detailing firm because they also have a modicum of realism about them too. The extra fact that nobody uses the search function on a forum and just post up these questions won't help either, but hey ho, we're a society that wants instant gratification for minimal input......

My advice to the OP, and also a good rule to live by is this:

Don't get your capabilities mixed up with your intentions :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nicely put alxg.
Detailing is an art form, a craft, a skill.
And exactly the same as anything else that falls into those categories it takes time to learn the craft from the very bottom up.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

i'll say this with an understanding that I may get shot down.

I've worked on my own cars since I was 18, i'm now 34. I was made redundant by Comet and was looking at going into construction (my girlfriends dad n brother are both in the trade). I was doing some business courses and at the last minute decided to change my mind and go into valeting/detailing. Why did I do this? Because I saw an opportunity to do something I really enjoy with nothing to lose.

It's everyones dream to start up their business and conquer the world, but, unless you have something that others don't.....it aint gonna happen.

I started in February, and its been hard getting up and running. I'm learning stuff every day, and on every job that I go onto. This can be something simple from applying something differently to learning what whole new products do. I'd love to be pulling in high end cars but the simple fact is it isn't happening yet, and I don't expect it to any time soon. I'm realistic in the fact that I need to earn a reputation, which will come with time as my skills grow from strength to strength. I've been doing a lot of research and looking into a lot of info on the internet to help my business grow.

One day I'd love to have a unit, with regular clients with awesome cars but I need to put the work in to get anywhere close. My client feedback has all been excellent which is helping with my reputation and I have a good amount of enquiries, but I'm still not taking a wage. Anything that comes in is going out on expenses, which is fine with me as long as my business grows.

Anyone thinking of starting up, do your research, crunch your numbers, and be realistic. If you fail to prepare, then prepare to fail....its a tough business to be in when starting up.....so be prepared to put in a lot of work, money, sweat, tears and blood (I've cut my hands on numerous occasions), and always put your customer first....don't bullsh*t them as they'll see right through you.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No one here is going to shoot you down mate.
Well done.
You are taking the correct approach and NOT expecting every high end motor within 100 miles to come to you, keeping your expectations realistic goes a long way.
Look on a few websites and all you see are top end motors. Now question how much trade is being lost because mildred with her 7 year old ford focus is too ashamed to ring because she thinks all they do is top end stuff,
Its a mind game that you have to get into the mindset of the customer.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

That is very true. This year is the first year where I have seen some seriously high end cars come my way and it was a massive temptation to throw the resulting pictures all over my website.

I eventually tempered that urge for the very reason you outline here in that the vast majority of my work are indeed the Ford Focusses and Vauxhall Astras etc. and there is just as much satisfaction (more so perhaps) in turning one of those around to the joy of the owner as there is in getting my grubby hands on a Ferrari etc.

Take today's serving for example; a very dirty Mazda 5! Looking forward to it actually.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

srod said:


> That is very true. This year is the first year where I have seen some seriously high end cars come my way and it was a massive temptation to throw the resulting pictures all over my website.
> 
> I eventually tempered that urge for the very reason you outline here in that the vast majority of my work are indeed the Ford Focusses and Vauxhall Astras etc. and there is just as much satisfaction (more so perhaps) in turning one of those around to the joy of the owner as there is in getting my grubby hands on a Ferrari etc.
> 
> Take today's serving for example; a very dirty Mazda 5! Looking forward to it actually.


I agree with that, I would get more joy washing and detailing your every day cars than supa cars that useually come out during the summer.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Raging Squirrel said:


> i'll say this with an understanding that I may get shot down.
> 
> I've worked on my own cars since I was 18, i'm now 34. I was made redundant by Comet and was looking at going into construction (my girlfriends dad n brother are both in the trade). I was doing some business courses and at the last minute decided to change my mind and go into valeting/detailing. Why did I do this? Because I saw an opportunity to do something I really enjoy with nothing to lose.
> 
> ...


This one post alone should be in a section headed
'Want to be a high end detailer? Read this'


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do remember though, the OP is stating he just wants to invest in an existing business, a whole different ball game.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm. Now people may start to see why the answers given HAVE been given eh s63.
If the business is already existing, then what the hell was the point of the first question from the OP. Surely a quick look at the books would have told him all the answers he wanted to know


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

S63 said:


> Do remember though, the OP is stating he just wants to invest in an existing business, a whole different ball game.





Yellowood said:


> Can I ask for a little guidance from professional detailers please.
> 
> I am currently working through the financial modelling of a business plan for a new start up detailing company. The set up will be professional with full fit out secure workshop facilities plus (initially) one mobile detailer. It will be based in Herts.


Not quite an investment in an existing business, is it?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Marve said:


> Not quite an investment in an existing business, is it?


Read all of Graham's posts (only a few) and then you'll be better informed.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm. Now people may start to see why the answers given HAVE been given eh s63.
> If the business is already existing, then what the hell was the point of the first question from the OP. Surely a quick look at the books would have told him all the answers he wanted to know


Whilst I see what your saying and agree with the content I believe it's the tone that comes out wrong. If you're bored of answering these sort of questions with the same answers don't answer them, rather than giving some sort of passive aggressive reply.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

richtea78 said:


> Whilst I see what your saying and agree with the content I believe it's the tone that comes out wrong. If you're bored of answering these sort of questions with the same answers don't answer them, rather than giving some sort of passive aggressive reply.


Maybe so but see it from the other side, this exact scenario crops up on a weekly basis, often from people claiming plenty of experience(hi bigdave) yet ask basic questions that anyone wanting to get into detailing as a business should know.

When you've given advice for the umpteenth time like s63 and AllenF, amongst others, have then you can see why it grates. Even worse is the proliferation of these threads available to view which contain the information people need yet they can't find them.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

As a previous business owner (Started from scratch sold 6 years later and as good as retired) Do your own research, if you are not capable of that pay a professional to do it for you. If you are not going to be hands on and it's an existing business an accountant is what you need. SIMPLES !!!


----------

